# Furries In a Music Video, "Higher Than the Stars"



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not sure how many of you have seen this or if it's already circulated around here, but my friend just showed this to me and I really liked it a lot. Not only was the music really good imo, but there were a bunch of furries in the video, and I love how much fun they looked like they were having. Makes me wanna get a fursuit again ^^

Neway, let me know what you think of the music and the video. 
[video=youtube;JTDQZfFCrQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTDQZfFCrQk&feature=related[/video]

Also, let me know if you recognize any of the suiters. I recognize Leo, but that's it. He's actually right up there in the preview for the vid.

Neway this song made me feel good. It's nice to see furries depicted in a more innocent way for once.


----------



## Kayze (Aug 29, 2010)

lolz wut

Many fursuits are just plain creepy or like a disney world. It made a strange video even creeper. But it is a positive one, so cool.

I approve.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 29, 2010)

That was adorable and I loved the song too


----------



## Cam (Aug 29, 2010)

o_0

Thats pretty....interesting xD


----------



## Jude (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's another video directly involving fursuits. This one is a little less innocent however.

[video=youtube;GTY0LnHfRlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTY0LnHfRlM[/video]

OP's video definitely has better looking fursuits, that's for sure.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 29, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> That was adorable and I loved the song too



Yey, another FAFer in the Fursona cool hat club!

Yea, that video has gone around here a few times, but it is always cool to see it again.


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Rise Against also had a "furry" music video, but some of the suits were more Halloween costume store like

[yt]e8X3ACToii0&ob[/yt]


----------



## Jw (Aug 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> Rise Against also had a "furry" music video, but some of the suits were more Halloween costume store like


Poo, you beat me to it. I saw that video for the first time a little while back and was _just_ about to post it, too. Great minds think alike, haha.


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;tatccHVfuhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tatccHVfuhA[/video]

Here's more furries


----------



## Jude (Sep 1, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> Here's more furries


 
OH GOD THATS DISTURBING AAAHHH!
I'm gonna have nightmares now ;__;


----------



## Taralack (Sep 1, 2010)

You know there's already a similar thread... http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/81531-Music-Videos-featuring-furries-and-such

As for the video, it had a good beat but I didn't really like the singer's voice. Too floaty. And I never expected myself to think this, but the fursuiters were kinda cute. I had an 'aww' moment.


----------



## Jude (Sep 1, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> You know there's already a similar thread... http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/81531-Music-Videos-featuring-furries-and-such


 
Yeah, I just noticed.
This one was here first but that other one is much better


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Sep 1, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> You know there's already a similar thread... http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/81531-Music-Videos-featuring-furries-and-such


 
Yeah but that thread is gay :V


----------



## Random User (Sep 1, 2010)

Hm... These videos make me wish I had furry friends in the area and a fursuit.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Sep 2, 2010)

> Yeah but that thread is gay :V



It'll just need some girls dressed as Playboy bunnies and then it'll be gay no more :V


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 3, 2010)

I recognize the blue one with the camera and the red scarf! He's part of NYFurs, but I can't remember his name for the life of me..


----------



## Faustus (Sep 3, 2010)

I didn't understand a single *word* of the song, but it's so nice to see Furries being portrayed in a positive, non-pervy light for a change that it made up for the poor enunciation of the singer.

-F


----------



## Pine (Sep 3, 2010)

I just like how it doesn't portray furries as sexual deviants, like the other 99% of things on TV do.


----------



## Swizzle (Sep 27, 2010)

That's one of my favorite songs.
@ Pineapple92
CSI woot woot lol


----------

